# Traffic Master Peel off Vinyl Tiles



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> I called traffic master and they think it shouldn't be installed on top of Subflor, however, the guys at Home Depot say it is fine.


There's your answer right there. It sux that you already bought the Subflor product, but none-the-less, if they say not to use it, I wouldn't use it.

Rule #1 of any DIY job: Don't believe everything you hear at HD or Lowes or Menards, or any other big box store. If the people there knew what they were talking about, they wouldn't be working there (most of them). Always believe the people that make the product over the people that sell it.


----------



## localtradesman (Oct 27, 2007)

*Been here before!!!*

I have a simple solution for you. You can simply pick up some mastic and trowel it on. Let the glue set until it is tacky (Very Important if you intend to not have glue coming back through the cracks of the tile your installing} Don't be aftaid to let it set until it is almost dry before installing the tile. Or you could butter the back of each tile slightly keeping it from the edges so it won't seep through the cracks. Personally, I would glue it......let it dry a bit... then install the tile. I have done this many times before. Its fine!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## HJ1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Read the instructions for Subflor on their website. It says "Installation of vinyl tile requires a 1/4" underlayment such as plywood to first be fastened to the Subflor panels."

Did you install an underlayment over the Subflor?:no: 

Nobody at home depot is gonna warranty your install so dont waste your time asking them anything. They dont know the right answers anyway. Always contact the manufacturer if you are not sure.:yes:


----------



## fishtayl (Nov 2, 2007)

Lot's of ideas here...thanks! I'm learning pretty quickly that HD is not the be all and end all of knowledge. Getting that info from the manufacturer was annoying since I already layed 40+ tile and bought 100. But better know now than later.


----------

